# custom rom for lg lucid



## kjensen82 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi,
I'm pretty new to the custom rom community. I ended up with a lg lucid, and would like to install a custom rom. I found the directions on how to root, but I haven't been able to find any roms to flash onto the device. Does anyone know of one and where to find it.
Thanks


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I've never even heard of this phone, and there isn't a section for it here. Sounds like you got a phone with little or no development.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Might want to check on XDA and see if there's anything. Search before posting.


----------

